# Universes that can beat DBZ



## Badalight (Apr 27, 2007)

How many verses can beat the DBZverse?

Since people think there are so many lets try to list them all.

Remember, EVERY cannon character in that verse is included, EVER.

That means for DBZ Raditz counts, and ye so do the Saibamen, and so do the Namekians, and Veggito DOES NOT count as a seperate character however Goku and Vegeta are allowed to fuse, same with Goten/Trunks.

No GT considering it's not cannon.

Dragon Ball non dupe characters are allowed aswell.

But Kid Goku isn't allowed since he is a dupe of Adult Goku =o

Get it?

Got it?

Good...

Now lets try to name them all shall we.


----------



## mew42003 (Apr 27, 2007)

Naruto. Believe It.


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

Tenchi muyo,marvel,dc,bastard!! to name a few.


----------



## Birkin (Apr 27, 2007)

Tenchi Muyo
Dark Schneider (Or is that just a character? Whatever verse that's from)
Haruhi Suzumiya or something.
Sailor Moon (I know, wtf? :amazed
Marvel could, stupid lightspeed whores.

What else is there?


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 27, 2007)

Wasn't this done before?


----------



## Dio Brando (Apr 27, 2007)

Saint Seiya


----------



## Badalight (Apr 27, 2007)

Goku said:


> Tenchi Muyo
> Dark Schneider (Or is that just a character? Whatever verse that's from)
> Haruhi Suzumiya or something.
> Sailor Moon (I know, wtf? :amazed
> ...



Wow!

Tenchi Muyo and Sailor Moon can? o-o

Never knew that...

And yes Dark Shcneider is a character from, Bastard!! I believe...


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 27, 2007)

Any verse with cosmic level characters.


----------



## Slips (Apr 27, 2007)

Death note


----------



## Birkin (Apr 27, 2007)

Badalight said:


> Wow!
> 
> Tenchi Muyo and Sailor Moon can? o-o
> 
> ...



I'm sure Tenchi Muyo can. As for Sailor Moon, according to people, they use galaxy threat moves. Ah, so Bastard!! was the show.


----------



## Slips (Apr 27, 2007)

Given all the random shit that Final Fantasy throws at us every year I would imagie that too


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 27, 2007)

Meh, just name people wo can solo it themselves.

Dr. Strange
War Hulk (from the sound of it)
Fei Fong Wong
The Spectre
Shiroi and Kuroi Kikoutei
Yuri Hyuga
Tenchi or Z
Galactus
Bloodlusted Kazuki Shikimori
Silver Surfer
Superman Prime
Ashley Winchester
Odin
Burori in serious mode
DevilYusuke's Raizen


----------



## Sylar (Apr 27, 2007)

DB:GT  

Seriously Star Wars could do it possibly.  All those Sith and Jedi make for some serious mind-f#@&ing.

People who could it too numerous to count:

Jim Jaspers
Thanos w/IG
Living Tribunal
Pre-retcrap Beyonder
Squirrel Girl


----------



## Badalight (Apr 27, 2007)

Goku said:


> I'm sure Tenchi Muyo can. As for Sailor Moon, according to people, they use galaxy threat moves. Ah, so Bastard!! was the show.



For Tenchi is it manga-wise or are they strong in the anime to?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 27, 2007)

Slips said:


> Death note



Nope. Half the things In DBZverse isn't human. Which makes me think. Would Death Note work on Gohan?


----------



## Birkin (Apr 27, 2007)

Godspeed Redux said:


> Nope. Half the things In DBZverse isn't human. Which makes me think. Would Death Note work on Gohan?



There's really no way to tell. I don't think it would. What's gonna happen, half of his heart gets a heart attack?


----------



## Badalight (Apr 27, 2007)

Seth & Nuku said:


> Meh, just name people wo can solo it themselves.
> 
> Dr. Strange
> War Hulk (from the sound of it)
> ...



Eh I don't know some of those there but I don't think War Hulk could solo it.

I know he's extrmely powerful but he's going against a lot here =p

His regeneration powers Vs. Kid Buu's.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 27, 2007)

Sailor Moon,by the end of the series the main characters were capable of FTL travel and combat and could blow up planets with ease.

Tenchi Muyo

Marvel,DC,and Spawnverse

Some of the Final Fantasy series

Saint Seiya


----------



## Havoc (Apr 27, 2007)

Saint of Killers solos this.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 27, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Saint of Killers solos this.



he can't kill the soulless right? Buu was never alive. Some of the Androids too.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 27, 2007)

Where do you get he can't kill the soulless?  He couldn't kill a vampire because he was already dead.


Well then he threatens to kill Chi Chi unless Goku kills the androids.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 27, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Where do you get he can't kill the soulless?  He couldn't kill a vampire because he was already dead.
> 
> 
> Well then he threatens to kill Chi Chi unless Goku kills the androids.



I thought that was the reason he couldn't kill the vampire.


----------



## Coffee Mug (Apr 27, 2007)

Marvel
DC
Wildstorm
Image
Bastard!
Sailor Moon
Tenchi Muyo!
Slayers
The Melachony of Haruhi Suzumiya
Oh My Goddess!
Magic Knight Rayearth
Xenogears
Serial Experiments Lain
Darkstalkers
Saint Seiya


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 27, 2007)

Godspeed Redux said:


> I thought that was the reason he couldn't kill the vampire.



I believe Cassidy said something along the lines of "You can't kill what's already dead."


----------



## Havoc (Apr 27, 2007)

Godspeed Redux said:


> I thought that was the reason he couldn't kill the vampire.



They never explained it.  I don't think they even went in depth about whether vampires were soulless or not.  It was just assumed he couldn't kill the undead, because they were already dead.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 27, 2007)

LooneyTunesVerse
DisneyVerse
Sailor Moonverse
BeetleJuiceverse
Marvelverse
DCverse

and many more.


----------



## JJStorm (Apr 27, 2007)

Dr. Doom w/Prep.
Mr.Majestic 
Green Lantern Corps
Zero Hour Parallax
Heralds of Galactus
Insane Genis-Vell
PC Superman
Superman 1Million
Superman Prime
Thanos
PC Darkseid
The Anti-Monitor
PC Lex Luthor w/Prep
PC Dr. Fate I
Dr. Strange


----------



## MetaHybrid (Apr 27, 2007)

Are there any game Universe that can take them. I am thinking of one, but I have my doubts.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 27, 2007)

MetaHybrid said:


> Are there any game Universe that can take them. I am thinking of one, but I have my doubts.



Final Fntasy 6,9,and maybe 8 can take it.


Sonic

Mario(RPG Series,nearly everyone involves some kind of reality warping item)


----------



## MetaHybrid (Apr 27, 2007)

Then I'm guessing the Metroid Universe can take them due to the X Parasite.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 27, 2007)

MetaHybrid said:


> Are there any game Universe that can take them. I am thinking of one, but I have my doubts.



Xenogears. It was already mention. In fact, their high tier character can do it alone.

Xenosaga could possibly do it.

Warhammer can take them.

Disgaea can also, along with Valkyrie Profile. Final Fantasy as a whole may have a chance if they really go at it. 

If Suikoden didn't have such a speed handicap, they could too. All it would take is Tir going batshit and it would be over.

Edit: Yes, an X-Parasite would overwhelm the DBverse. All it has to do is copy the strongest person, and that's it.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 27, 2007)

> Well then he threatens to kill Chi Chi unless Goku kills the androids.


 This sounds like you are thinking through the battle for only one side.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 27, 2007)

MdB said:


> Berserkverse.



It's more like only the Godhand and Idea of Evil.


----------



## hachiroku7143 (Apr 27, 2007)

what about devil may cry dante?


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Apr 27, 2007)

Luke Skywalker can probably solo this


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 27, 2007)

Slayers, Star Wars, Star Trek.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 27, 2007)

Godspeed Redux said:


> he can't kill the soulless right? Buu was never alive. Some of the Androids too.



Buu had enough of a soul to be reincarnated for what that's worth.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 27, 2007)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## RaTBoYs (Apr 27, 2007)

any universe with a heart virus


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 27, 2007)

Badalight said:


> For Tenchi is it manga-wise or are they strong in the anime to?



Tenchi manga is not cannon. Tenchi OAV is cannon and the characters are more powerful in it.


----------



## Vicious (Apr 27, 2007)

Digimon.. and easily


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 27, 2007)

Lots of characters.

Fictional continuities, quite a bit. Then again, fiction is vast.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 27, 2007)

Can't forget Digimon.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 27, 2007)

What feats have the digemon ever done? o-o

They are just hunks of data... =o

HEY DIGIMON HEY DIGIMON, CHAMPIONS OF THE DIGITAL WORLD!


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 27, 2007)

> They are just hunks of data... =o



Except for all those parts where they aren't.



> What feats have the digemon ever done? o-o



There are Digimon that can create and destroy universes.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 27, 2007)

Badalight said:


> What feats have the digemon ever done? o-o
> 
> They are just hunks of data... =o
> 
> HEY DIGIMON HEY DIGIMON, CHAMPIONS OF THE DIGITAL WORLD!



Specific incarnation of Milleniummon. Universal/multiversal destroyer.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 27, 2007)

Reznor said:


> This sounds like you are thinking through the battle for only one side.



I coulda just said SOK verse and it would have been overkill, I was trying to be nice.

And what would they do to SOK?


----------



## Badalight (Apr 27, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Specific incarnation of Milleniummon. Universal/multiversal destroyer.




Wow really? o-o

When did something like this happen?

I don't ever recall a Digimon being that powerful.

This interets me =o Can I see a scan please?

Better yet I'll look myself ^^ ciao.


----------



## Vicious (Apr 27, 2007)

> What feats have the digemon ever done? o-o


Some digimon can control time, destroy universes, destroy worlds, create time, blah blah blah and even more blah..
ZeedMilleniummon can do all of that easily.




> HEY DIGIMON HEY DIGIMON, CHAMPIONS OF THE DIGITAL WORLD!


 i miss that song


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 27, 2007)

Havoc said:


> I coulda just said SOK verse and it would have been overkill, I was trying to be nice.
> 
> And what would they do to SOK?



They can't kill him. The best they can do is IT him somewhere in space and leave him there.



Badalight said:


> Wow really? o-o
> 
> When did something like this happen?
> 
> ...



The Wonderswan Games. Look up the entire history of the character that is Ryo Akiyama.



			
				4thandnaruto said:
			
		

> i miss that song



I still can't believe Sora ended up with Matt instead of Tai.


----------



## Pein (Apr 27, 2007)

4thandnaruto said:


> Some digimon can control time, destroy universes, destroy worlds, create time, blah blah blah and even more blah..
> ZeedMilleniummon can do all of that easily.
> 
> 
> i miss that song



me to i can still hear champions of the digital world


----------



## azngamer87 (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't think digimon can take dbzverse because if someone hit the delete buttuon it over. Digimon=data and data can be deleted.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 27, 2007)

LOL, what?


----------



## Badalight (Apr 27, 2007)

Seven young kids went to camp for the summa' and wind up livin' in a digital land, where eveyrbody gets there own digi monster a digital campanion, a digital friend.

We'll digivolve to Rookie, champion, and Ultimate to.

I'm gonna save teh digital world for me, I'm gonna save the digital world for you!

Or something like that...


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 28, 2007)

azngamer87 said:


> I don't think digimon can take dbzverse because if someone hit the delete buttuon it over. Digimon=data and data can be deleted.



...?


i havent watched digimon for ages. i just lost interest eventually an i never found out wtf had happened. last episode i remember watching was with a giant elvis like monkey... an the name megamon springs to mind.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 28, 2007)

There's been like so many different versions of digimon.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 28, 2007)

azngamer87 said:


> I don't think digimon can take dbzverse because if someone hit the delete buttuon it over. Digimon=data and data can be deleted.



And recycled, hence Primary Village.



Havoc said:


> There's been like so many different versions of digimon.



It's a multiverse, actually.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 28, 2007)

Bastard!
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (certain stands more than others)



all I got off the top of my head


----------



## Finn Mac Cool (Apr 28, 2007)

Seconding the Death Note verse.  In terms of the Battledome, Death Note's Shinigami are completely broken:  as long as they've collected plenty of lifespans and don't fall in love, they can't be hurt and can kill anyone they look at.

Also I'm going to say the universe of the Men In Black movie; remember, at the very end, some aliens were shown playing with our galaxy, which was the size of a marble to them.  One of those aliens could pwn everything in DBZ.


----------



## azngamer87 (Apr 28, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And recycled, hence Primary Village.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a multiverse, actually.



Thats the problem once they are recycled they start as eggs. That means they can't defend themselves.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Apr 28, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Slayers, Star Wars, Star Trek.


I agree with all of those except for Star Trek (unless they get ripped shirt Kirk and Picard's Aura of awsomeness)


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 28, 2007)

Pokemon,they were already beasts with the likes of Mewtwo in the newest games they have time and space manipulators and a god .


----------



## Birkin (Apr 28, 2007)

Finn Mac Cool said:


> Seconding the Death Note verse.  In terms of the Battledome, Death Note's Shinigami are completely broken:  as long as they've collected plenty of lifespans and don't fall in love, they can't be hurt and can kill anyone they look at.
> 
> Also I'm going to say the universe of the Men In Black movie; remember, at the very end, some aliens were shown playing with our galaxy, which was the size of a marble to them.  One of those aliens could pwn everything in DBZ.



Big problem regarding Death Note. It _only_ kills humans. Goku, Vegeta, Trunks, Goten, Gohan are Saiyans while Piccolo is Namekian.


----------



## MdB (Apr 28, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> It's more like only the Godhand and Idea of Evil.



Does it really matter? The universe still got stronger characters then.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 28, 2007)

azngamer87 said:


> Thats the problem once they are recycled they start as eggs. That means they can't defend themselves.



And ZeedMillenimmon is a universal/multiversal destroyer, according to the WonderSwan games.



Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> I agree with all of those except for Star Trek (unless they get ripped shirt Kirk and Picard's Aura of awsomeness)



The Q.


----------



## toffee (Apr 29, 2007)

Errr, I'm curious, how could Final Fantasy or Xenogears manage this? Also, we have absolutely no idea how powerful the Godhand in Berserk are.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 29, 2007)

toffee said:


> Errr, I'm curious, how could Final Fantasy or Xenogears manage this? Also, we have absolutely no idea how powerful the Godhand in Berserk are.



Final Fantasy has numbers. And they have as much plot-device characters than you can shake a stick at. They probably can only manage a win barely. But I hear FFXI characters are insane.

Xenogears? Easily. Two wave beings, three god-like being, and an assortment of regenerators and you have yourself a massacre.

In fact, either Har or Fei can solo it themselves.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 29, 2007)

If the Chaos Gods and the GEoM are allowed, WH40k can win through mindfuckery.  Hyperionverse if the Shrike is unleashed.  There is also the Cultureverse and Xeeleeverse.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 29, 2007)

Andromeda-verse.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 29, 2007)

Badalight said:


> How many verses can beat the DBZverse?
> 
> Since people think there are so many lets try to list them all.
> 
> ...




I haven't looked over what people have listed, but the bolded means Dbz would also get the dragon's, and thereby some wishes. hence, any verse who doesn't have someone/s who can outright negate whatever presumed hax's the wishes give loses. Granted, that still leaves a ridiculous amount of more powerful verse, but I would say any verse without Very High level reality warper horribly loses. -Dbz also has diffrent timelines...and pretty high level tech...

-2nd- any verse with a belief in a True God of some kind wins.... so our world would in fact beat Dbz.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 29, 2007)

> I haven't looked over what people have listed, but the bolded means Dbz would also get the dragon's, and thereby some wishes. hence, any verse who doesn't have someone who can outright negate whatever presumed hax's the wishes give loses.



The Dragons are weak. One can't even bring more than one person back to life at a time.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 29, 2007)

Not to mention it may have been beyond the Dragon's power to kill Saiyan saga Vegeta and Nappa.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 29, 2007)

Mr. Noir et Caramel said:


> -2nd- any verse with a belief in a True God of some kind wins.... so our world would in fact beat Dbz.


That falls into the Non-canon department that he said wasn't allowed. So no.


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 29, 2007)

toffee said:


> Errr, I'm curious, how could Final Fantasy or Xenogears manage this? Also, we have absolutely no idea how powerful the Godhand in Berserk are.



For one, FF games have instant Death and Teleport spells, as well as the ability to come back to life automatically. They also have the ability to ALWAYS hit first, even against speedsters.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 29, 2007)

Is this everyone in the DBZ world now or do we take multiplying into concideration? 

Corse if not then any true immortal would simply outlive em.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2007)

Sun Crusher or Death Stars rape DBZ.


----------



## atom (Apr 29, 2007)

Any Logia from One Piece could solo the Dragonball Verse.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Any Logia from One Piece could solo the Dragonball Verse.



We have trouble believing that Luffy could beat King Piccolo, so no.


----------



## atom (Apr 29, 2007)

What does Luffy have to do with Logias? No one in DragonBall would stand a chance against Enel or Croc or Akoiji, etc.


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 29, 2007)

Ryuuken said:


> We have trouble believing that Luffy could beat King Piccolo, so no.



Luffy's not a logia.  

Enel, on the other hand, is. And he could likely take on all of DBZ, or at least come to a stalemate.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, Goku did fight pretty evenly with Enel.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 29, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Luffy's not a logia.
> 
> Enel, on the other hand, is. And he could likely take on all of DBZ, or at least come to a stalemate.



Nah,couldn't do it. Way to many ways to take him out.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Well, Goku did fight pretty evenly with Enel.



That was the DBZ-OP crossover movie special right? Links? I've never seen it.


----------



## atom (Apr 29, 2007)

I wanna see it!


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 29, 2007)

[YOUTUBE=MHHFyzbHawE]Your welcome[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG!!! Major Reps (After I'm done watching it of course).


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 29, 2007)

I wish I was there to watch it tho.. That looks like a very cool place to watch such movies.


----------



## atom (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah, I love the way that made the surrounds flash according to the movie. But really, if Luffy wasn't there, Goku would've gotten pwnt. Horribly.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 30, 2007)

What still bugs me is, Gohan came down in mystic clothes.. yes Goku only went SSJ2.. Guess he wanted to take it easy on Enel..


----------



## Fang (Apr 30, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> What still bugs me is, Gohan came down in mystic clothes.. yes Goku only went SSJ2.. Guess he wanted to take it easy on Enel..



I want to watch this!


----------



## atom (Apr 30, 2007)

The video is up there.




> What still bugs me is, Gohan came down in mystic clothes.. yes Goku only went SSJ2.. Guess he wanted to take it easy on Enel..


Pssh, still wouldn't have made a difference. Goku's attacks were clearly not effecting Enel until that cheap combo attack finally killed him. Mainly because of Enel's own stupidity.


----------



## EdwardElric (Apr 30, 2007)

Goku should've just wrapped Luffy around his fist like a glove, and Enel would've been screwed.  But I guess that wouldn't look as cool.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 30, 2007)

Ryuuken said:


> I want to watch this!
> [YOUTUBE=MHHFyzbHawE]Your welcome[/YOUTUBE]


Then watch it already...


----------



## hachiroku7143 (Apr 30, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> The video is up there.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssh, still wouldn't have made a difference. Goku's attacks were clearly not effecting Enel until that cheap combo attack finally killed him. Mainly because of Enel's own stupidity.



Lol. Does it look like Goku is actually serious in this battle? Seriously, this video really doesn't mean anything. It's just a fun little cross over video for """"cheap"""" entertainment. You on the other hand are getting all excited about this video as evidence that Goku will get pwned by a Logia.

 Would it make sense to make a cross over video from two of the most popular mangas and then have one character completely pwn the other? I'm not implying who is stronger and who is weaker, but you have to understand that this video is probably not the best evidence for judging the strength between dbz and op.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 30, 2007)

^Well, physical attacks do indeed pass through logias.

And thats what happened in the movie.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 30, 2007)

when I meant the dragon and wishes could be useful I didn't mean them attacking the other verses or sitting back and bring people back to life. I meant the wishes could be used to give "immortality" to Goku, Vegeta, Gohan, etc. Yes, yes, how immortal they are is questionable. Oh, you know what I mean........


----------



## hachiroku7143 (Apr 30, 2007)

yea, all im saying is that video looked more like a joke battle more than a serious fight.  I'm sure it could get more interesting, especially without Luffy flinging SSJ2 Goku around for Christ sakes.


----------



## JJStorm (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow people who know nothing about power levels sure love to overhype a crossover and use that for evidance.

Hell if Enel can beat Goku then Lobo loses to Wolverine and Wonder Woman would get her ass haned to her by Storm.

To compare One Piece to DBZ is like comparing Robin to Superman's Power.

Just because they can do a one thing that dosen't mean they win all the time.


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 30, 2007)

It's not that Enel would win, it's that Goku can't realistically beat him without having one of his weaknesses around.


----------



## master bruce (Apr 30, 2007)

Goku in ssj3 or 4 and this battle is over before it starts.
Pointblank.


And crossovers are the worst way to judge the potential outcome of a "true" and "honest" fight between characters of different verses.

Do you know why!?! Because the creator of OP verse is not gonna say "Hmm I'll let them allow goku to solo the whole Op verse."

and the creator of DBZ is not gonna say "Heyyyy. I'll let Op verse kick the sh%t out of my dbz fighters."

It just won't happen. Crrossovers between the favorite/top characters of two different verses is always either a popularity contest or as someone ahead of me on this post said, "a joke".

By all rights Goku at full power would crush most of OP verse and add the other ssj's to it and its still a curbstomp in dbz favor. All OP verse could is hold their own....for about 5 mintues(I doubt that long).


The power,speed,ki, and fighting skills, and techniques differences are too great nad all in dbz favor.

That movie, no matter how entertaining was just that, for entertainment. It means nothing in the way of truly proving who would win in a battle between these two verses.


I mean, dude be real, this "joke" battle is kind of like how when green hornet's Kato fought with batman's Robin.

We all know by their feats on the show that Kato should have won easily, but to save face(*cough* popularity contest/joke*cough*) they made the fight a draw.

I'm not even counting that Kato is bruce lee, but that just based on feats of the two characters, Kato should have beaten him to death, literally.




Dude, don't take stupid joke battles as fact and don't use them as reference.

Otherwise, we might as well just fuse Joke Battledome with the other battledomes.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 30, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> It's not that Enel would win, it's that Goku can't realistically beat him without having one of his weaknesses around.



Roshi,Frieza,Cell,Buu,and a few of the peoplelike Kaio-Sama could easily beat him.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 30, 2007)

Most universes can beat DBZ, due to lack of omnipotents 

If you aren't an atheist, OUR universe would win XD


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 30, 2007)

Cromartie High school-verse...


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 30, 2007)

Reznor said:


> Most universes can beat DBZ, due to lack of omnipotents
> 
> If you aren't an atheist, OUR universe would win XD


Our Universe's God has no on-panel feats...


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 30, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Roshi,Frieza,Cell,Buu,and a few of the peoplelike Kaio-Sama could easily beat him.



The magically-empowered ones like Buu or Kaio might, since magic trumps physics. However, the other ones would still run into the problem of "how do you kill sentient energy"?


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 30, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> However, the other ones would still run into the problem of "how do you kill sentient energy"?


Ask Doomsday.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 30, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Our Universe's God has no on-panel feats...


 I guess you want to lose to DBZ 

Even if you're an atheist, then God's still a fictional entity the same way Superman is a fictional entity, so he wins his Biblical version wins (he has to avoid grapples, though, his one weakness)


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 30, 2007)

Reznor said:


> I guess you want to lose to DBZ
> 
> Even if you're an atheist, then God's still a fictional entity the same way Superman is a fictional entity, so he wins his Biblical version wins (he has to avoid grapples, though, his one weakness)



She means that God doesn't have any canonical showings, just a rather large retcon explaining everything.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh yeah, I guess that's true.

Most omnipotents don't though. XD


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 30, 2007)

If you believe what the Bible tells you, God isn't actually omnipotent; he's nigh omnipotent. There are specific things he cannot do.


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> If you believe what the Bible tells you, God isn't actually omnipotent; he's nigh omnipotent. There are specific things he cannot do.



The bible is just us lot talking bollacks though is it not


----------



## Birkin (Apr 30, 2007)

Omnipotents are shit anyway. What's the fun in it if they can't die?


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 30, 2007)

Slips said:


> The bible is just us lot talking bollacks though is it not



I have no intention of getting into a religious debate with you. I was merely making a point.


----------



## ∅ (Apr 30, 2007)

Goku said:


> Omnipotents are shit anyway. What's the fun in it if they can't die?



Have two omnipotent's fighting eachother - it's not impossible, well in a 3rd dimensional perspective it is, but then again, in a 3rd dimensional perspective you cannot have omnipotence, there are paradoxes such as, can you create a more powerful being than yourself and can you create a rock so heavy you cannot lift it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 30, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> The magically-empowered ones like Buu or Kaio might, since magic trumps physics. However, the other ones would still run into the problem of "how do you kill sentient energy"?



Frieza could use TK,Roshi could seal him up,and Cell could absorb him.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 30, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> The magically-empowered ones like Buu or Kaio might, since magic trumps physics. However, the other ones would still run into the problem of "how do you kill sentient energy"?



Well considering Enel's just electrons if you energize those electrons extremely with a ki blasts then they would likely disperse to the atmosphere where Oxygen molecules would bond with them. Just a possibility.


----------



## JTExecutor (Apr 30, 2007)

Ultimecia, the main villain of FFVIII, has some cheapass abilities that allow her to absorb time and itself.  She might quite possibly be the most powerful of villains in Final Fantasy itself.  DBZverse couldn't handle all of that in one package.


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 30, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Frieza could use TK,Roshi could seal him up,and Cell could absorb him.



I'm not so sure Cell could absorb him. That would require him to pierce him first.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 30, 2007)

He didn't need to pierce the androids.

Also some of the androids could absorb energy.


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 30, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> He didn't need to pierce the androids.



True. I was still thinking about Piccollo.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 30, 2007)

None no universe can deffeet DBZ they are Invencebel. Goku and Vegeta will kill anyone. Naruto and Beserk wood cum close but in the end Gokus power alone is to much. How can people think Marvel and DeeCee can deffeet DBZ thos peices of bullshit super heroes (part from Spiderman and Human Torch) are kno where neer Dragon Ball power. bunch of shitty, slowass motherfuckin weeklings. U guys should open ur eyes that no on can deffeet DBZ. Believe It!!!


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 30, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> None no universe can deffeet DBZ they are Invencebel. Goku and Vegeta will kill anyone. Naruto and Beserk wood cum close but in the end Gokus power alone is to much. How can people think Marvel and DeeCee can deffeet DBZ thos peices of bullshit super heroes (part from Spiderman and Human Torch) are kno where neer Dragon Ball power. bunch of shitty, slowass motherfuckin weeklings. U guys should open ur eyes that no on can deffeet DBZ. Believe It!!!



Go away. 

Seriously.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 30, 2007)

^^lol were both Aussies you should back me up


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 30, 2007)

Say that to every American who refuses to back up Bush.

I'm not going to back up such a stupidly founded argument. _Especially_ seeing how wrong you are.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 30, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> None no universe can deffeet DBZ they are Invencebel. Goku and Vegeta will kill anyone.


Stars can kill DBZ Characters, All of them infact.





> How can people think Marvel and DeeCee can deffeet DBZ thos peices of bullshit super heroes (part from Spiderman and Human Torch) are kno where neer Dragon Ball power.


Kyle can form Stars and Black Holes just by thinking them. Silver Surfer can fly thru supernovas unharmed and can absorb stars. SS can absorb the Earth's Star and then 99% of the DBU powerhouses are dead. You think 500 times Earth's gravity is alot? What about 15 billion?





> bunch of shitty, slowass motherfuckin weeklings. U guys should open ur eyes that no on can deffeet DBZ. Believe It!!!


There are multiple characters in either Marvel or DC that can go many times the speed of light, Goku can't go more than 1%.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 30, 2007)

just to piss off some fanboys, but YYH verse can own DBZ verse. YYH verse got Raizen(shakes universes), Yakumo(ominponent), and god who created everything. HA! i win


----------



## Reznor (May 1, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> None no universe can deffeet DBZ they are Invencebel. Goku and Vegeta will kill anyone. Naruto and Beserk wood cum close but in the end Gokus power alone is to much. How can people think Marvel and DeeCee can deffeet DBZ thos peices of bullshit super heroes (part from Spiderman and Human Torch) are kno where neer Dragon Ball power. bunch of shitty, slowass motherfuckin weeklings. U guys should open ur eyes that no on can deffeet DBZ. Believe It!!!


School buses! E. Coli!


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 1, 2007)

Heart virus ftw.


----------



## The-Judge (May 1, 2007)

Dark Stalkers universe.
Marvel universe.
DC universe.
Dragonball GT universe (had to mention it).


----------



## toffee (May 1, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> For one, FF games have instant Death and Teleport spells, as well as the ability to come back to life automatically. They also have the ability to ALWAYS hit first, even against speedsters.



Oh common, that's ridiculous, none would survive the earth blowing up. I don't understand either why Fei would be able to do anything. Everyone was awestruck when Id destroyed Solaris, yet most DBZ characters can do that to planets easily. 
Sure, the wave beings would win because they're kinda omnipotent, but everything else I doubt it.


----------



## Darklyre (May 1, 2007)

The reason why FF characters could win is due mainly to the Initiative and First Strike abilities. No matter how fast or how powerful their enemies are, unless they're resistant to death/warping itself, they can't dodge the first attack. It doesn't matter if DBZ could blow up planets easily if they ALWAYS get hit first.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 1, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> The reason why FF characters could win is due mainly to the Initiative and First Strike abilities. No matter how fast or how powerful their enemies are, unless they're resistant to death/warping itself, they can't dodge the first attack. It doesn't matter if DBZ could blow up planets easily if they ALWAYS get hit first.



No game mechanics.


----------



## Reznor (May 1, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> The reason why FF characters could win is due mainly to the Initiative and First Strike abilities. No matter how fast or how powerful their enemies are, unless they're resistant to death/warping itself, they can't dodge the first attack. It doesn't matter if DBZ could blow up planets easily if they ALWAYS get hit first.


You can't assume that absolutes carry over.

Maybe the reason they can have auto-rez abilites is that the attacks they are subjected to don't destroy their bodies. Plus, RPG mechanics are abstract and even their own plots ignore them when Ares dies, for example.


----------



## The-Judge (May 1, 2007)

top tier DBZ characters can maybe move 50 % the speed of light


----------



## enzymeii (May 1, 2007)

Star Trek if you count Q...
Probably other Star Trek things could put up a good fight too (Species 8472 bio-ships could destroy planets with one shot- that seems DBZ level to me).


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 1, 2007)

The-Judge said:
			
		

> top tier DBZ characters can maybe move 50 % the speed of light


Oh, God. Vynjira's head is going to explode.


----------



## The-Judge (May 1, 2007)

enzymeii said:


> Star Trek if you count Q...
> Probably other Star Trek things could put up a good fight too (Species 8472 bio-ships could destroy planets with one shot- that seems DBZ level to me).



Q would be speedblitzed...


----------



## The-Judge (May 1, 2007)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Oh, God. Vynjira's head is going to explode.



they can...?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> None no universe can deffeet DBZ they are Invencebel. Goku and Vegeta will kill anyone. Naruto and Beserk wood cum close but in the end Gokus power alone is to much. How can people think Marvel and DeeCee can deffeet DBZ thos peices of bullshit super heroes (part from Spiderman and Human Torch) are kno where neer Dragon Ball power. bunch of shitty, slowass motherfuckin weeklings. U guys should open ur eyes that no on can deffeet DBZ. Believe It!!!



I can list several dozen characters that would solo the DBZverse. And that's only from one fictional continuity alone.



The-Judge said:


> Q would be speedblitzed...



The Q are virtually omnipotent.


----------



## ∅ (May 1, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The Q are virtually omnipotent.


Bullshit!

They are reality manipulators, that's all.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 1, 2007)

Luke Skywaker from the Extended Star Warsverse could do it.

Goku: Ka...me...ha...me...
Luke: (waves) You don't want to do that
Goku: ...I don't want to do this....
Luke: (Force Chokes Goku to death)
Gohan: OMG! Dad! Kame-hame-
Luke: (waves) You don't want to do that
Gohan: ...I don't want to do this....
Luke: (Force Chokes Gohan to death)
Piccolo: GOHAN! SHIT NO!
Luke: (waves) You don't want to do that
Piccol: Yes I do!
Luke: Meh (lightsaber stabs him in the head)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2007)

As I recall, mind tricks only work on the weak minded.


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> As I recall, mind tricks only work on the weak minded.



Goku isn't strong-minded...just strong-willed.


----------



## Slips (May 1, 2007)

Plus would Luke use force choke isnt he like my goody 2 shoes for SW

I thought force choke was restricted to the miserable bastards that wear the long dressing gowns


----------



## Thanatos (May 1, 2007)

The-Judge said:


> top tier DBZ characters can maybe move 50 % the speed of light





This should be good.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 1, 2007)

Goku's pretty smart,for a guy who spent most of his childhood alone in the mountains.


----------



## The Sentry (May 3, 2007)

NO UNIVERSE CAN OR EVER WILL BE ABLE TO DEFEAT THE DBZ VERSE. BELIEVE IT!!!come on use ur common sense. u have seen what DBZ is capable of there is no other universe that compares to the utter destruction they can cause. Just let go of ur stupid PRIDE and admot DBZ is the Strongest and trusst me ull be better off for it. BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 3, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> NO UNIVERSE CAN OR EVER WILL BE ABLE TO DEFEAT THE DBZ VERSE. BELIEVE IT!!!come on use ur common sense. u have seen what DBZ is capable of there is no other universe that compares to the utter destruction they can cause. Just let go of ur stupid PRIDE and admot DBZ is the Strongest and trusst me ull be better off for it. BELIEVE IT!!!



I can list several dozen characters from Marvel Comics that can solo the entire DBZverse.

There are dozens and dozens of fictional universes that are vastly more powerful than DBZ due to the virtue of cosmics, nigh-omnipotents, omnipotents, and reality warpers.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 3, 2007)

> no other universe that compares to the utter destruction they can cause.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 3, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> NO UNIVERSE CAN OR EVER WILL BE ABLE TO DEFEAT THE DBZ VERSE. BELIEVE IT!!!come on use ur common sense. u have seen what DBZ is capable of there is no other universe that compares to the utter destruction they can cause. Just let go of ur stupid PRIDE and admot DBZ is the Strongest and trusst me ull be better off for it. BELIEVE IT!!!



Your stupidity is the only thing that can't be defeated.

EDIT:

Doesn't Gigaslave have the potential to destroy the Universe or something like that?  Been awhile since I've seen or read Slayers.


----------



## Zephos (May 4, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> NO UNIVERSE CAN OR EVER WILL BE ABLE TO DEFEAT THE DBZ VERSE. BELIEVE IT!!!come on use ur common sense. u have seen what DBZ is capable of there is no other universe that compares to the utter destruction they can cause. Just let go of ur stupid PRIDE and admot DBZ is the Strongest and trusst me ull be better off for it. BELIEVE IT!!!



So mind explaining how DBZ effects characters who exist in sepearte dimensions where things are broken into concepts and ideas but are capable of manipulating the more physical planes of existence.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 4, 2007)

> Doesn't Gigaslave have the potential to destroy the Universe or something like that? Been awhile since I've seen or read Slayers.



It does indeed.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 4, 2007)

JLU Amazo could solo DBZ...
Amazo teleports DBZ Earth to the Sun
or if he has to fight Goku and his friends, he could just mind rape them, use his GL ring, copy Goku and his friends powers and abilities and use it against them or teleport them to the sun one by one...


----------



## Random Nobody (May 4, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> It does indeed.



Thought so.  

Oh and Sarutobi, DBZ doesn't have anyone that comes close to being able to bust the whole damn Universe.


----------



## triggerc (May 4, 2007)

The Nodos and any of the Heroic Tribe can probably beat DBZ.

Heroic Age is the universe BTW.


----------



## mister_napolean (May 4, 2007)

my eraser would defeat all? ha
and i will list power ranger verse


----------



## Vicious (May 4, 2007)

Wat about Guyver(the Bioboosted Armor) universe? didnt they have cosmics or something?


> Futuramaverse


Futuramaverse would rape the dbzverse.


----------



## Thanatos (May 4, 2007)

mister_napolean said:


> my eraser would defeat all?



You have an original version written in pencil?


----------



## MdB (May 4, 2007)

triggerc said:


> The Nodos and any of the Heroic Tribe can probably beat DBZ.
> 
> Heroic Age is the universe BTW.



I second that, those mechs are broken.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 4, 2007)

mister_napolean said:


> my eraser would defeat all? ha
> and i will list power ranger verse



But it's in ink . . .


Pokemonverse wins.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 5, 2007)

DCAU 
and
Marvel AU


----------



## Endless Mike (May 5, 2007)

Let me set the record straight, as an expert on Star Wars:

In a bloodlusted match, there is not a single Star Wars character that could possibly hope to defeat a high - end DBZ character in one - on - one combat.

If CIS is on, and Goku just stands there innocently, or talks before the fight began, someone like Rokur Gepta could nail him with his Electromagnetic Torpedo, but Goku would survive long enough to kill him and they both would die.

Reborn Palpatine with prep could Force - storm him from across the galaxy, but if he got a lock on Palpatine's lifeforce he could IT to his position and end it.


----------



## Stalin (May 5, 2007)

I wonder if the pokeverse can beat dbzverse since they have two reality warpers and one that created them.


----------



## Vicious (May 5, 2007)

^ not sure really, the pokemon that created the universe probly could.

anyway, has anybody seen Guyver? can Guyver universe beat dbzverse?


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 5, 2007)

Can beat DBZverse:

Dr. Slump Universe
Transformers Universe
Dragon Quest/Warrior Universe
Yu-Gi-Oh! Universe
Touhou Universe
Rozen Maiden Universe
Valkyrie Profile Universe
TYPE-MOON Universe
Super Robot Wars Universe
8-Bit Theater Universe
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo Universe
Excel Saga/Puni Puni Poemy Universe



Maybe can beat DBZverse:

Chrono Cross/Trigger Universe
Lunar Universe
Wild ARMs Universe
Breath of Fire Universe
Guyver Universe
Devilman/Devilman Lady Universe
Phantasy Star Universe
Megami Tensei Universe
Tales Universe
SaGa Frontier Universe


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 5, 2007)

How does Yu Gi Oh beat DBZ?


----------



## Thanatos (May 5, 2007)

The three egyptian Gods is what I'm guessing he's referring to. But all I know about them is their cards (which are hardly going to defeat the DBZverse).


----------



## Endless Mike (May 5, 2007)

He's probably referring to the thing where they destroy their souls.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 5, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> How does Yu Gi Oh beat DBZ?



The Yu-Gi-Oh verse has a God in the Christian sense,the ruler of light. They also have Zorc,and the Egyptian gods along with every other monster. During ancient times they were all "real"

They also have stuff like the millennium items.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 5, 2007)

What the hell is Zorc going to do? From what I saw in the anime he would get ass raped.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (May 5, 2007)

4thandnaruto said:


> Futuramaverse would rape the dbzverse.


The professor had a whole closet full of spare doomsday devices. Planet Destroying is nothing in Futurama. And not to mention hypnotoad


----------



## Random Nobody (May 5, 2007)

Hypnotoad can take any verse.


----------



## The Sentry (May 7, 2007)

The Shaman King universe is probly the strongest universe in existense.There power is second to none


----------



## SteelJack (May 7, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> The Shaman King universe is probly the strongest universe in existense.There power is second to none



Lots of other universes would beg to differ. And I thought you said that DBZ was invincible.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 7, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Umm..



Why do I get the feeling your gonna be posting that a lot with Sarutobi around?


----------



## Zephos (May 7, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> The Shaman King universe is probly the strongest universe in existense.There power is second to none



I think we need to come to a conclusion on whether unseen jehova like gods should be counter in Verses.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 7, 2007)

Agreed.  Let's just say they can't since they ruin every verse fight if we allow them to exist.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 7, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Why do I get the feeling your gonna be posting that a lot with Sarutobi around?



Because Lina Inverse can kill gods.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 7, 2007)

lets change this to, what universe cant beat DBZ. what are they? planet busters? that is like shit to most universes.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 7, 2007)

Uhm, there are quite a few universes that can't beat DBZ too.  Any Universe that lacks Planet busting, reality warping, or Omnipotents (that actual fight and stuff not just vague concepts) can't take them.


----------



## atom (May 7, 2007)

The Powerpuff Girls could solo DBZ. They are extremely underestimated. They are mid-high tier people.


----------



## The Sentry (May 8, 2007)

Na reeli DBZ cannot be beat. their will power is second to none. their speed is second to Marvel and their power is second to none.They can destroy planets with ease and when they fight the whole universe is affected with their prevalent, uninanimus, hastriculus power


----------



## mister_napolean (May 8, 2007)

tenchiverse can kill em instantly..


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Na reeli DBZ cannot be beat.



I can name several dozen characters from a single fictional continuity that can solo the entire DBZverse.

*DBZ can be defeated. Easily so, against certain cases.*



> their will power is second to none.



Incorrect.

Lucifer Morningstar, for example. Possesses infinite will.



> their speed is second to Marvel



And other characters NOT from Marvel.



> and their power is second to none.



Incorrect.

There are dozens and dozens of characters far more powerful than DBZ.



> They can destroy planets with ease



Child's play compared to other characters.



> and when they fight the whole universe is affected with their prevalent, uninanimus, hastriculus power



If you're talking about the Super Buu 3 vs. Super Vegito in the DBZ anime, that was filler.

And even then, other characters have done even better.


----------



## Gurbik (May 8, 2007)

heroes universe


----------



## Yupi (May 9, 2007)

Although the YYH Gods, the Three Kings and Raizen's friends can't be used at NFBD, YYH has _reality warping_ in the form of the Territory guys.

*Kaito:* Could create a "space-time" where "no violenet actions" can be committed and where "brute strength is meaningless". He also said it is a place where his "imagination becomes physical law".

*Gamemaster:* Could create tennis fields, mountain ranges, oceans, battle fleets...anything where the game can be brought to life. The rules of the game are the only things that go in the Territory: everything else is meaningless.

I might add that those guys are possibilities, as opposed to shoe-ins.

I always wondered how the Darkstalkers verse would go as well. They appear to be pretty even to DBZ.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 9, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Na reeli DBZ cannot be beat. their will power is second to none. their speed is second to Marvel and their power is second to none.They can destroy planets with ease and when they fight the whole universe is affected with their prevalent, uninanimus, hastriculus power



Stop being an idiot.  DBZ is strong but its nowhere near unbeatable.


----------

